# would blood in urine sample cause my 820 visa application being declined?



## fctung (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi all, 

I am in a horrible mood after learning my THIRD urine sample still came back with positive blood response. I was wondering has anyone been through the similar situation where you fail or has to re-do your medical check?
so I went to the MediBank immigration in the city like most of people do. I failed my first urine test so the nurse there gave me another chance to do it again on the same day. I drank a lot of water to produce a better (or at least clearer ) urine sample, but my second urine sample was still problematic. The GP in the immigration clinic told me they found trace of blood in my urine and I need to make an appointment with a GP to get it done again. 

One week after the physical examination in the immigration clinic, I made an appointment with my local GP and get it tested again. I got the result back today , there is still blood response in my urine sample. 

Of course I am worried about what could be the cause of blood in the urine, but medical issue aside, I would like to find out -

- What is the protocol if the applicant fail the medical examination?
- Could the applicant's application be declined due to medical issue? If so, what kind of issue or how severe it has to be to make immigration decline the application?
- I suppose I will need to see a specialist to produce some kind of report to advice or convince the immigration department and elaborate on the findings. What would be the immigration main concern, in other words, what would make them accept or decline the application while the applicant did not pass the medical examination?

Needless to say I am pretty worried. Any feedback would be much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Fctung -

Thanks for the post. Some thoughts/notes for you:

* If an applicant fails the health criteria, after a review by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), the applicant is generally sent an "adverse information" letter advising them of the negative information and giving the applicant 28 days to respond.

* Generally for permanent visa application, an applicant will fail the health criteria if the projected cost to the Commonwealth over their first 5 years here is over $35,000. Another reason for failing the criteria would be if it was the MOC's opinion that proper care for the applicant would utilise limited medical resources that could deprive an Australian citizen or permanent resident of care.

* In the case of the subclass 820 partner visa application, there is a "health waiver" available where, in simple terms, the applicant can argue that the overall benefits to Australia of the visa being granted and the applicant (and sponsor!) remaining in Australia as a result would outweigh the financial costs of the projected treatment. In this type of a submission you can work in all sorts of benefits to Australia that the applicant and sponsor do/would provide, and the cost to Australia if those benefits are removed if the sponsor and applicant have to leave Australia to remain together if the visa is not granted. 

But one thing at a time - you need to wait for any notification from the immigration dept about their conclusions regarding your medical tests, then act accordingly. 

Hope this helps - please advise if I can assist going forward.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi fctung - 

I've seen this exact issue discussed on another immigration forum. What it comes down to is the cause of the blood. Are you a twin? Oddly it seems that this is common in twins and generally harmless in those cases. But either way you are likely going to have to go through testing to determine the cause. If it's something simple and harmless, whatever specialist you see to determine the cause can document that in a letter to DIBP and it probably won't be an issue. It can also be indicative of more serious problems, though, some of which (like major kidney issues) I understand can result in DIBP valuing the cost of your care to fall outside (even well outside) that $35,000 range. 

I would suggest that if it does end up being a serious issue, you enlist the help of either George Lombard or Peter Bollard. Both are well known in the community as migration agents with serious expertise in dealing with medical issues (George Lombard is my agent, for a different medical issue). Hope that helps.


----------



## fctung (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Mark, 

Thank you so much for your feedback which really gives a good idea about the process and what's the next step. 

My GP gave me yet another chance to do a urine test. He reckon too many cause could contribute to trace of blood in urine sample and it is especially so for female. So I'll do it again and see how it goes (fingers crossed)


----------



## fctung (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi , 

Thanks for your response. Much appreciated. No I am not a twin, and it is the first time I fail a urine test. My GP gave me another chance to run the urine test as he believes there are too many cause could contribute to trace of blood in urine sample; especially for female.
So I keep my fingers and toes crossed; otherwise I believe I will have to go through a lot of test to investigate and determine the cause. 

Thanks again.


----------

